# allison 545  'push' modulator



## wrw166@yahoo.com

hello guys:
i've replace the modulator and now cannot get it adjusted right.  supposed to make sure that on WOT there is another 1/8 inch travel available. the throttle has less travel that the slot in the modulator arm. so i adjusted
where the cable is mounted. now the (new) trans makes a whining sound going douwn the road and there is still no kickdown. any help for this procedure appreciated. thanks


----------



## dbarton291

Re: allison 545  'push' modulator

The AT545 Mechanics Tips booklet is available online and contains all the necessary instructions to make sure if you have a push or pull mechanical modulator, and how to adjust it.  You can find it here:  http://www.allisontransmission.com/publications/pubs/MT1321EN.jsp


----------



## wrw166@yahoo.com

Re: allison 545  'push' modulator


thanks d--exactly what ii needed.


----------

